# Question Chain???



## oldmanbrute

Answer the question then post one for the next 'expert' to answer. (We all might learn something..lol)


Why do dogs eat poop out of the cat litter box? 
What's up with that!


----------



## Coolwizard

Because dogs aren't choosy about what poop they eat!

What's that white stuff in bird poop?


----------



## Polaris425

It's is the stuff paper mate white out is made from.


Why is pig poop green?


----------



## oldmanbrute

This wasn't suppose to be a poop tread......lol.

But I know this one, their intestinal track is full of algae that helps break down what they eat.

How many busted knuckles does it take to work on a Honda?


----------



## poporunner50

atleast 4. or 3 with a broke finger.

Y can u teach a dog to sit but u cant teach a cat to sit?


----------



## SMITTY

the same reason women can train men in a snap but men work for years to train a women, mostly coming up short. 
its a mystery

how much wood could a woodchuck cuck if a woodchuck could cuck wood.


----------



## IBBruin

At least 6 sticks cause I saw it on a commercial.

If a #2 pencil is the most popular pencil, why is it still #2?


----------



## phreebsd

IBBruin said:


> If a #2 pencil is the most popular pencil, why is it still #2?


cause in the eyes of their mother, pen was always the favorite.

What do you get when you mix an acid and a base?


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> What do you get when you mix an acid and a base?


A musician thats high as hell. And good music.

Why are they called Koozies? If some are are made of foam, shouldnt they be Foamies?


----------



## oldmanbrute

Just to let you know the question for #4 post answer was,
how many busted knuckles does it take to repair a Honda? (Sorry Tacoma, couldn't resist).

carry on.........


_- lol I fixed it... - admin_


----------



## bigdigger1527

Polaris425 said:


> A musician thats high as hell. And good music.
> 
> Why are they called Koozies? If some are are made of foam, shouldnt they be Foamies?


well when you trace it back to where it all started , it was actually a invention called a (cozy) for portable gas generators started in 1921, wasnt until 1987 when Scott Henderson of Plano, Texas, received a patent for a product he described as a fold-up insulated beverage container holder with a stabilizing support base, is what we know now as the (Koozie) 


who invented the axle ?


​


----------



## IBBruin

Mr. Axle of course!

Actually it was the Egyptians at about 3,500 B.C. according to Wikipedia. 

Someone can have the next question.


----------



## swampthing

IBBruin said:


> Mr. Axle of course!
> 
> Actually it was the Egyptians at about 3,500 B.C. according to Wikipedia.
> 
> Someone can have the next question.


 thank you Bruin
what happens if you get scared half to death twice?


----------



## Polaris425

swampthing said:


> thank you Bruin
> what happens if you get scared half to death twice?


1/4 of the original. 

Why is it called a snickers?


----------



## IBBruin

Polaris425 said:


> 1/4 of the original.
> 
> Why is it called a snickers?


 it was the name of one of the Mars family horses.


Next question please.


----------



## phreebsd

why does lake vostok remain liquid?


----------



## oldmanbrute

phreebsd said:


> why does lake vostok remain liquid?


 
They are many theories as to the reason for this. One that it's made up of a natural anti-freeze liquid. Most popular theory that it has a geo-thermal source.





Who's the brainchild that came up with slogan, "Work's overnight" for Ex-Lax? 
I don't need it to work while I'm in bed!


----------



## IBBruin

oldmanbrute said:


> Who's the brainchild that came up with slogan, "Work's overnight" for Ex-Lax?
> I don't need it to work while I'm in bed!


When the head of the R&D department as Ex-Lax gave his report to the stock holders, he meant that as a warning, not as a sales pitch. 

Next question.


----------



## Beachcruiser

IBBruin said:


> When the head of the R&D department as Ex-Lax gave his report to the stock holders, he meant that as a warning, not as a sales pitch.
> 
> Next question.



Why is the government stalling on hiring Border Patrol agents?


----------



## tumbleweed

because they have more important things to do like giving the idoits that's to lazy to get a job our hard earned money. and giving them free cell phones and service that we pay for along with free health care and how to spend another trillion dollars:cussing: (sorry had to vent ) lol
there is this unstoppable object that is going to hit this immovable object what's gonna happen ?


----------



## bigdigger1527

tumbleweed said:


> because they have more important things to do like giving the idoits that's to lazy to get a job our hard earned money. and giving them free cell phones and service that we pay for along with free health care and how to spend another trillion dollars:cussing: (sorry had to vent ) lol
> there is this unstoppable object that is going to hit this immovable object what's gonna happen ?


If something was truly immovable it would need to have infinite mass or all the mass in the universe. Since all the mass is in the immovable object, the unstoppable object can't exist.

In other words, it's an impossible question that has no answer because it could never happen, you might as well ask who would win a fight between a green pixie and a flying jelly-octopus. 

If you could be invisible for a day, what would you do ?


----------



## 09_650i

rob a bank to pay for brute repairs.

where does the white go when the snow melts?


----------



## phreebsd

the white is simple a reflection of full spectrum light. 


why is a banana yellow?


----------



## swampthing

phreebsd said:


> the white is simple a reflection of full spectrum light.
> 
> 
> why is a banana yellow?


Because orange was already taken.

what is the speed of dark?


----------



## IBBruin

swampthing said:


> Because orange was already taken.
> 
> what is the speed of dark?


There is no such thing as dark, it is merely the absence of light. 

But since we are on that subject...........

Since man was fist set upon this earth he has always been able to see better in the light than in the dark. What if the exact opposite were true? What if man was able to see better the darker it got and was completely blind in pure daylight? Logic would dictate man would seek shelter indoors to get as far away from light as possible so he would be able to see. Man would become more nocturnal and do his hunting at night and sleep during the day. Logic would also dictate some of mans inventions would be based around the generating darkness. So I propose my question if all of the above were in fact true.........

Would there have ever been invented a flashdark instead of a flashlight? A device a person could turn on and project a dark beam so he could see better in the daylight?


----------



## oldmanbrute

IBBruin said:


> There is no such thing as dark, it is merely the absence of light.
> 
> But since we are on that subject...........
> 
> Since man was fist set upon this earth he has always been able to see better in the light than in the dark. What if the exact opposite were true? What if man was able to see better the darker it got and was completely blind in pure daylight? Logic would dictate man would seek shelter indoors to get as far away from light as possible so he would be able to see. Man would become more nocturnal and do his hunting at night and sleep during the day. Logic would also dictate some of mans inventions would be based around the generating darkness. So I propose my question if all of the above were in fact true.........
> 
> Would there have ever been invented a flashdark instead of a flashlight? A device a person could turn on and project a dark beam so he could see better in the daylight?


 
Wow, somebody else needs to answer this one.....gonna take me the rest of the weekend to process it......like some of the holes at Doles....to deep for me.


----------



## tumbleweed

IBBruin said:


> There is no such thing as dark, it is merely the absence of light.
> 
> But since we are on that subject...........
> 
> Since man was fist set upon this earth he has always been able to see better in the light than in the dark. What if the exact opposite were true? What if man was able to see better the darker it got and was completely blind in pure daylight? Logic would dictate man would seek shelter indoors to get as far away from light as possible so he would be able to see. Man would become more nocturnal and do his hunting at night and sleep during the day. Logic would also dictate some of mans inventions would be based around the generating darkness. So I propose my question if all of the above were in fact true.........
> 
> Would there have ever been invented a flashdark instead of a flashlight? A device a person could turn on and project a dark beam so he could see better in the daylight?


:thinking:


----------



## Polaris425

It's a simple answer, yes. In a reversed world a flashdark would be just as much a necessity as a flashlight.

If chickens are out crossing roads, what are ducks doing?


----------



## Coolwizard

The ducks are relaxing on the pond wondering where all the chickens are going.

Why is it called a "hot water heater" ? If the water was hot, it wouldn't need to be heated.


----------



## Polaris425

Actually for my last reply I should have mentioned that the flashdark does exist, we know them as "sunglasses" 

Now for the hot water heater, your right it should be called the "hot water maker"


----------



## Polaris425

I figured someone would come in w/ another question... guess I'll ask another! lol

If 2 wrongs dont make a right, but 3 lefts do, will 3 wrongs get you to the same location?


----------



## Big D

My head hurts


----------



## drtyTshrt

> If 2 wrongs dont make a right, but 3 lefts do, will 3 wrongs get you to the same location?


only if you were going there in the first place.

When you look someone in the eye, nod and say to them,(but to yourself)"what's up" do they say nothing back?


----------



## Beachcruiser

They usually dont say anything, they'll just nod back. 

Why is it that I rode a modded renegade yesterday and love it but still like my brute better?


----------



## Polaris425

Beachcruiser said:


> Why is it that I rode a modded renegade yesterday and love it but still like my brute better?


Fender Protection. :rockn: That, and there's no RWDP, Just a BFWDP :rockn:



If a rose by any other name is still a rose, What does the tulip think about that...


----------



## Beachcruiser

Yeah fender protection, racks and a bearable steering. Plus price difference.


Tulip probably doesn't give a crap. It does its own thing.

Why are the highways also called freeways? (you pay to use them when you pay your registration fees)


----------



## Polaris425

For the same reason they call where you park a driveway and where you drive a parkway...

You dont do what they are called on any of them, but they all cost you money to be there!


When I was a Sr. in High School I took an exit exam... One of the multiple choice questions was as follows:

What do you do, in a bathtub?
A. Park your car.
B. Make Soup
C. Take a Bath
D. Plant a garden.

Now granted, depending on what part of the country you are from, 3 of those COULD be possible answers... But they were looking for the most common...

any guesses????????????????


----------



## IBBruin

I'm going with C only because it's so obvious but somehow I think it's not going to be correct.


----------



## Polaris425

C is correct. Im dead serious. There were several questions like this on the test. Only in Mississippi............ lol


----------



## Beachcruiser

Polaris425 said:


> C is correct. Im dead serious. There were several questions like this on the test. Only in Mississippi............ lol


......and I thought south texas' education was alittle weird. 

Why is MIMB so addicting? Seems like I post about 30 times a day when im at work.


----------



## bigdigger1527

Beachcruiser said:


> ......and I thought south texas' education was alittle weird.
> 
> Why is MIMB so addicting? Seems like I post about 30 times a day when im at work.


because its like FB, but alot more interesting and u dont have to hear that so and so just bought a coke at walmart and blah blah blah every 10 secs :aargh4: 

what commonwealth country decided to send troops to South Vietnam in April of 1965 ?

*
*


----------



## Polaris425

bigdigger1527 said:


> because its like FB, but alot more interesting and u dont have to hear that so and so just bought a coke at walmart and blah blah blah every 10 secs :aargh4:
> 
> what commonwealth country decided to send troops to South Vietnam in April of 1965 ?
> 
> *
> *



Texas. 

And your right. But, just incase you are wondering: _*Polaris425* is at work. just got a cup of water, and is working on drawings while surfing MIMB._


If 1 fish and 2 fish are red fish and blue fish, then what is fish #6?


----------



## bigdigger1527

Polaris425 said:


> Texas.
> 
> And your right. But, just incase you are wondering: _*Polaris425* is at work. just got a cup of water, and is working on drawings while surfing MIMB._
> 
> 
> If 1 fish and 2 fish are red fish and blue fish, then what is fish #6?


Texas is a country ?, lol, it was Australia :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

^ Yes it is. And, Im pretty sure if they wanted to, they could :bigok:


----------



## oldmanbrute

Polaris425 said:


> If 1 fish and 2 fish are red fish and blue fish, then what is fish #6?


 
Dinner.


Why is it when your wife can remember crap years ago but she can't remember what you told her the balance was in the checkbook?


----------



## bigdigger1527

Polaris425 said:


> ^ Yes it is. And, Im pretty sure if they wanted to, they could :bigok:


lol, i get it now, it was considered a country when u were coming up, so that would make u :thinking: :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

oldmanbrute said:


> Dinner.
> 
> 
> Why is it when your wife can remember crap years ago but she can't remember what you told her the balance was in the checkbook?


It's the rolladex... all women have them. Full of useless old information but nothing new is ever entered. 


Why are post-it notes most commonly yellow?


----------



## oldmanbrute

Polaris425 said:


> Why are post-it notes most commonly yellow?


 
Studies have showed us that the color yellow catches the the attention of the human eye more quickly than any other color, hence the 'yellow' on a traffic light.



How do you reset the belt light on a 06 750 Brute?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Push the EASY button.


How do you stop a tire from leaking air out from around the rim?


----------



## Polaris425

Clean it real good. Break the bead and take some steel wool or a wire brush to the inside of the rim bead, make sure all the gunk is off... put tire back on.

^^ Thats the hard but correct way.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Come on P425...no question for us.

Is the grass always greener on the other side??????


----------



## Big D

Sometimes, not always.

Why is it the only spot the windshield wiper leaves a streak is right in the line of vision?


----------



## sloboy

Not always,,usually the other side is where they walk the dogs at and you have to be careful where you step.


What are the 23 flavors in Dr. Pepper??


----------



## Polaris425

23 different flavors of horse ****.

Why do you always see 20 deer driving to the camp, sit all day and dont see a dern thing, then see 20 more on the ride home?


----------



## IBBruin

Polaris425 said:


> Why do you always see 20 deer driving to the camp, sit all day and dont see a dern thing, then see 20 more on the ride home?


Deer live on the roads, not in the woods. 



Beachcruiser said:


> Is the grass always greener on the other side??????


No, the grass only appears greener because the further you look, the more blades of grass per square foot of vision.


----------



## bigdigger1527

what year did the drummer of Def Leppard lose his arm ?


----------



## ThaMule

bigdigger1527 said:


> what year did the drummer of Def Leppard lose his arm ?


On December 31st 1984 racing his corvette and he wrecked and was ejected and severed his arm. 

What is the sheath that surrounds your neurons called?


----------



## Beachcruiser

ThaMule said:


> On December 31st 1984 racing his corvette and he wrecked and was ejected and severed his arm.
> 
> What is the sheath that surrounds your neurons called?


Myelin.

What is one of YOUR strengths and weakness??? (I've been sitting through interviews today)


----------



## Coolwizard

My stregnth is that i don't have a weakness.

Why is it a bra, but a pair of panties?


----------



## Polaris425

Coolwizard said:


> Why is it a bra, but a pair of panties?


It doesn't matter b/c the best place for both is on the floor :bigok:



If I said I had a set of "dub-deuces" what would I be reffering to?


----------



## Beachcruiser

22" wheels

Who is the oldest on this forum?


----------



## Polaris425

IBBRUIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bigok: haha!! Actually he's not, I can't remember who is. I think they are early 70's though... I know there are some 50's and 60's here.


----------



## bigdigger1527

Polaris425 said:


> IBBRUIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bigok: haha!! Actually he's not, I can't remember who is. I think they are early 70's though... I know there are some 50's and 60's here.


and the answer to your invisible question is another question  

what do the opposite sides of a dice add up to ?


----------



## oldmanbrute

seven

We skipped Miss D's question earlier......



Big D said:


> Why is it the only spot the windshield wiper leaves a streak is right in the line of vision?


----------



## Polaris425

oldmanbrute said:


> We skipped Miss D's question earlier......
> 
> 
> 
> Big D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it the only spot the windshield wiper leaves a streak is right in the line of vision?
Click to expand...

The same reason that's where the rock always hits.


What's 198345798347598314758934 x 89034759837450983745983745987?


----------



## oldmanbrute

Polaris425 said:


> What's 198345798347598314758934 x 89034759837450983745983745987?


 
The National Debt



We all know Murphy's Law...... What's your law?


----------



## Polaris425

^ BWAHAHAHA :bigok:

The Rule of Thumb


Which we will use for our next question, does anyone know what the origional rule of thumb applied to?


----------



## bigdigger1527

Polaris425 said:


> ^ BWAHAHAHA :bigok:
> 
> The Rule of Thumb
> 
> 
> Which we will use for our next question, does anyone know what the origional rule of thumb applied to?


The exact origin of the phrase is uncertain, The earliest citation comes from Sir William Hope’s _The Complete Fencing-Master_, second edition, 1692, page 157: "What he doth, he doth by rule of thumb, and not by art." 

thats according to wiki


----------



## bigblackrancher

A means of estimation made according to a rough and ready practical rule, not based on science or exact measurement.
2 people are dead in a cabin in the woods how did they die? (there is nothing to kill each other with or be killed by in the cabin and not by natural death)


----------



## Polaris425

wiki is Bullshat

Rule of thumb = You use to could beat your wife when she got out of line but you couldnt use a stick any thicker than your thumb. Rule of Thumb :bigok:


Now, you can only use a flip flop :bigok:


----------



## Big D

....again with the flip flops 

how did the guys die? They had chili for supper (at least that would happen with the guys I know)


----------



## brutematt750

they were scared to death 

Where do babies come from?


----------



## IBBruin

brutematt750 said:


> Where do babies come from?


Wow it's been a long time but......

Ok son there's a flower, a bee comes along...........


----------



## Rack High

brutematt750 said:


> they were scared to death
> 
> Where do babies come from?


I always thought a stork brought them...least that's what mom used to say.

I can't believe no one has asked the age old question yet.."What came first, the chicken or the egg?"


----------



## poporunner50

The chicken. If it was the egg somebody would have eatin it. Haha. 

Y is it when u buy tires for ur truck ur parents or significant other don't get mad at the price but when u buy tires for ur bike they b**** about the price?


----------



## Beachcruiser

Truck tires= Enables your mode of transportation to get you to the place of employment (possibly making them some money)

Bike tires= They really aren't getting anything out of it.......therefore they'll complain. Plus they know the price of ATV tires are ridiculous.

Honestly I think the price of quad tires are way over priced. I paid $700 for my 285 BFGs for my truck. The terms I wannna buy will be just a few dollars less. It ridiculous


Classic question-----What is the biggest tire that would fit on a brute force? Please reply, THX. haha kidding kidding

When is the iPhone 5 coming out?


----------



## Polaris425

In about 4-5 months according to PhreeBSD...  He's ready for one.


What did I start MIMB for? Origionally... What was the main purpose.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Polaris425 said:


> In about 4-5 months according to PhreeBSD...  He's ready for one.
> 
> 
> What did I start MIMB for? Origionally... What was the main purpose.


 
Of course......BFWDP



What is your favorite vegetable?


----------



## bigdigger1527

Beachcruiser said:


> Of course......BFWDP
> 
> 
> 
> What is your favorite vegetable?


collard greens :bigok:


----------



## drtyTshrt

why did my answer and question get deleted?


----------



## Polaris425

it was probably a dupelicate... like, someone answered it before you but at the same time who knows................ who cares. 

next question.


----------



## drtyTshrt

I care. 
Who doesn't care


----------



## Polaris425

It's just a stupid question game...................... Not like something important you posted got deleted........ let's move on.


----------



## brutematt750

What model and year was the first ever quad ?


----------



## Polaris425

It was a Suzuki I think but don't remember year or model


----------



## Beachcruiser

Which would you pick......fast sport quad or slooooow utility quad?


----------



## Big D

Slow utility.

What the heck is BFWDP (the answer to why P started MIMB)


----------



## poporunner50

bruteforce with da power. i think. 

someone else can hve the next question.


----------



## IBBruin

Brute Force World Domination Plan


----------



## Polaris425

IBBruin said:


> Brute Force World Domination Plan


:bigok:

But that wasnt really the reason, part of it maybe :bigok:


----------



## oldmanbrute

Polaris425 said:


> It's just a stupid question game..........


Really?!........
Question Pending in 20 min. ................


----------



## Polaris425

oldmanbrute said:


> Really?!........
> Question Pending in 20 min. ................


In lue of information yes. I mean, it's nothing to get your panties in a wad about.... was my point. All just for fun.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Guess I'll jump in and write up a question.

Supercharger or turbocharger? (IMO Id go with a set of twins)


----------



## oldmanbrute

.........I know this is not a political forum but Mods finish reading this before you delete please.

Once again during the State of the Union address last night all the issues were not addressed. Problem is we have is to many conflicts. Well tonite, right here in our great MIMB forum, we will settle one conflict for good! I don't claim to be some great political debater or some kind of hero here, I'm just a simple man trying to get by my own means. I feel with one less confict means will are one step closer to World Peace. 

I declare than who ever answers this question it will be final and absolute! Not even the US Supreme Court can over turn your answer...... so please think carefully, thank you.

The question is:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
TOMATOES......what is the correct pronunciation? is it....

1) to-MAT-toes
2) to-maat-toes
or simply
3) MAY-NERS


----------



## Polaris425

None of the above... 

It's..

"Maters"

And for the one above that:




Beachcruiser said:


> Supercharger or turbocharger? (IMO Id go with a set of twins)



Ill take a SuperTurboAlcoholCharger


----------



## oldmanbrute

Polaris425 said:


> In lue of information yes. I mean, it's nothing to get your panties in a wad about.... was my point. All just for fun.


 
j/k back at ya p425


----------



## Polaris425

oldmanbrute said:


> j/k back at ya p425


:bigok:


----------



## bigdigger1527

whats the fastest passenger plane in the world ?


----------



## Big D

Okay, now I'm lost. Is there a question that needs to be answered or not? If not, I want to know.....

How does the cutlery tray always get filled with crumbs when the drawer is closed.


----------



## Polaris425

Fastest plane, sr71a blackbird.

Crumbs in drawer, still a mystery


----------



## bigdigger1527

Polaris425 said:


> Fastest plane, sr71a blackbird.
> 
> Crumbs in drawer, still a mystery


passenger plane, lol, not the fastest military spy plane, which i happen own, jk :bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

Oh, it was the concord.'but that isn't in operation anymore


----------



## bigdigger1527

Polaris425 said:


> Oh, it was the concord.'but that isn't in operation anymore


yea thats right, 

when did it go out of service ? 

and wasnt the blackbird the plane that had such amazing altitude that u had to wear a spacesuit while flying it ?


----------



## sloboy

2003?? for when the concord was taken out of service

Why do we park on a driveway and drive on a parkway???? WTF??


----------



## poporunner50

bigdigger1527 said:


> and wasnt the blackbird the plane that had such amazing altitude that u had to wear a spacesuit while flying it ?


yes it is. it have some of the most advanced pressurization systems in them. but at the altitude they can reach the air gets to thin to breathe.


----------



## poporunner50

sloboy said:


> Why do we park on a driveway and drive on a parkway???? WTF??


because they guy naming them had dislexia(not the correct spelling). haha jkjk.


what is the most expensive car sold?


----------



## Beachcruiser

Ford Pinto......Finally answer!!!! haha kid kid
According to Goooooooogle it was a 1931 Bugatti Royale Kellner Coupe.

Why do some people screw other people at the most inconvenient time? (going through this as I type)


----------



## Polaris425

Beachcruiser said:


> Ford Pinto......Finally answer!!!! haha kid kid
> According to Goooooooogle it was a 1931 Bugatti Royale Kellner Coupe.
> 
> Why do some people screw other people at the most inconvenient time? (going through this as I type)


Answer: Because Misery LOVES Company... some people just cant stand for other people (especially family members) to be in a better situation than they are, even when their situation is self-caused. (going thru this constantly)

PS I'm upset that you didnt include a picture with your previous answer... haha!

Querstion: (haha I put an R in it) What is the correct etiquette for buying an engagement ring (what to spend, in other words)? I actually already know the answer I'm just curious if any of ya'll do...


----------



## drtj

2 months salary!!!

what does the flux capicator do?


----------



## Polaris425

It's what allows time travel, gives the delorian the juice it needs to make the leap.


----------



## greenkitty7

only with weapons grade plutonium and a linear speed of 88 mph... the speed at which time travel is possible...

what was emmett's dog's name in that movie? (I too know the answer to this question just want to see how well yall know your trivia)


----------



## oldmanbrute

Einstein

Who invented French Fries?


----------



## greenkitty7

supposedly in WW1 some American and British soldiers went to Belgium where fried fish was popular, but the water was frozen at the time so the Belgians used potatoes cut lengthwise as a substitute. the official language of the Belgian army at the time was french, so the term french got stuck with it. (my history teacher told me that in high school and it has stuck with me for a while) dont know how much fact it has to it.

Um how much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Coolwizard

greenkitty7 said:


> Um how much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


During the average life span of a wood chuck it will chuck approximately 1,632,741 board feet.

How far can a dog run into the woods?


----------



## brutematt750

drtj said:


> 2 months salary!!!
> 
> what does the flux capicator do?


Is that 2 months gross or net salary ?


----------



## brutematt750

Coolwizard said:


> During the average life span of a wood chuck it will chuck approximately 1,632,741 board feet.
> 
> How far can a dog run into the woods?


Until he is thirsty 

If a tree falls in the forest does anybody hear ?


----------



## Polaris425

Only the bear that's takin a crap next to it... Haha! :bigok:


----------



## bigdigger1527

whats the smallest type of tree in the world ?


----------



## sloboy

That would be a hedge post stihl weed eater.

Where in the the world is Carmen Sandiego??


----------



## joemel

she just left here going home lmao
who will win the super bowl


----------



## byrd

GREEN BAY FTW!

why do people keep biting there nails when they always cry it hurts?


----------



## brutematt750

because they are additcted

how many kids with "add" does it take to screw in a light bulb?


----------



## greenkitty7

three... oohh shiny object!

hahahahaha


----------



## Polaris425

Who said this:


"Check out my Bulging Riplieness" (After only 1 trip to the gym).


----------



## greenkitty7

haha! peter on family guy! love that show.


----------



## Coolwizard

Coolwizard said:


> How far can a dog run into the woods?


A dog can only run 1/2 way into the woods. The other 1/2 he is running out of the woods.


----------



## Polaris425

I thought this was a chronological game.

So:

What is it with people going back and answering old questions that have already been answered......??


----------



## Coolwizard

Because there could be more than one correct answer to the questions.

Which one of your grandfather's boys is not your uncle?


----------



## greenkitty7

edit: nvm he beat me to it

your dad

whats the difference between a good running popo and bigfoot?


----------



## IBBruin

There is no difference, both are fictional.


----------



## greenkitty7

haha or bigfoot has actually been spotted!


----------



## bigdigger1527

which fast food restaurant was established by Ray Kroc ?


----------



## Polaris425

McDonalds.


How many calories does a double 1/4 #'er have?


----------



## greenkitty7

man it was on my subway cup yesterday and i threw it away... i try not to google stuff but i might have to... lol


----------



## oldmanbrute

over 500.


_Jack n Jill went up the hill to fetch a pail of water....._

What water source is UP HILL?


----------



## Polaris425

The tower in a town that is supplied by a gravity fed system.


----------



## IBBruin

Someone left a bucket of water on a hill the they went up there to get it.


----------



## greenkitty7

any body of water that is not in New Orleans.

Hey old man brute... just noticed you were from Tifton... do you ride doles any?


----------



## oldmanbrute

greenkitty7 said:


> Hey old man brute... just noticed you were from Tifton... do you ride doles any?


 
pm ya


----------



## brutematt750

Why are dodge tranny's so weak ?

( I just dropped $4500 on mine today for the cummins )


----------



## oldmanbrute

brutematt750 said:


> Why are dodge tranny's so weak ?
> 
> ( I just dropped $4500 on mine today for the cummins )


They need to match a tranny to go with that cummins, all that power!


Washing socks.... When pairing them up you always wind up with an odd one. Where does the another one go?


----------



## byrd

Sock troll duh!

How far is the horizon?

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## bigdigger1527

as far as the eye can see ! 

where are the most expensive seats at a bullfight ?


----------



## joemel

gottta be the seat of the bull fighter it gets tore up so much doctor bills gota be high

will i ever marry my fiance of 3 years?


----------



## bigdigger1527

joemel said:


> gottta be the seat of the bull fighter it gets tore up so much doctor bills gota be high
> 
> will i ever marry my fiance of 3 years?


only u would know the answer to that one  

Who was president of the U.S. when Uncle Sam first got a beard ?


----------



## BleednGreen68

See previous fortune cookie. Yes you will. 

How many Brutes does it take to get to the center of the mud hole?


----------



## sloboy

Just one with MIMB snorkels!!!

Why is a boxing ring square???


----------



## oldmanbrute

bigdigger1527 said:


> Who was president of the U.S. when Uncle Sam first got a beard ?


Trick question....My uncle name is Bob....and he doesn't even have a beard!


Boxing ring square? you need corners for the boxers to go to

next question:

What are hotdogs made out of?


----------



## sloboy

Mechanically separated pork and chicken. That came from the back of a hotdog package.

Why doesnt a psyschic ever win the lottery????


----------



## greenkitty7

they have an unfair advantage. lol

How long does the average brute last at a weekend ride?


----------



## Polaris425

^ ALL WEEKEND!!! :rockn:


----------



## greenkitty7

got a testimonial that that isnt true^ lol jk


----------



## Beachcruiser

Why do so many people answer questions but dont post another question? <----This is my question :33:


----------



## IBBruin

Beachcruiser said:


> Why do so many people answer questions but dont post another question? <----This is my question :33:


Same reason people post a question without first answering the previous one. :nutkick:


If I answer my own question, will it put this thread in an infinite loop and close itself?


----------



## bigdigger1527

moving on to the next question.... 

Which mountains are between spain and france ?


----------



## greenkitty7

Pyreneese!

Has anyone ever been there? (i have and it is awesome)


----------



## Polaris425

Why do some people insist on NOT answering the last question, and just posting their own?????????????  

Not saying any names *COUGH* DIGGER *COUGH* :bigok:


----------



## Beachcruiser

Sure havent.

Dump money into the brute or by a new roadbike (trek,KHS,Giant,etc) ?


----------



## bigdigger1527

Polaris425 said:


> Why do some people insist on NOT answering the last question, and just posting their own?????????????
> 
> Not saying any names *COUGH* DIGGER *COUGH* :bigok:


oh i see it now, there is a question up there , so many that arent questions i get confused :haha: 

psychics never win the lottery cause there really just normal people with the same luck as us :bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7

Beachcruiser said:


> Sure havent.
> 
> Dump money into the brute or by a new roadbike (trek,KHS,Giant,etc) ?


dump money into the brute! 

can i have some money to dump into the 400? lol :33:


----------



## Polaris425

^ Is that your question? If so,

Yes. But only if I can have some too!!


Q. If 2 x 2 = 4 and 4 is 2 more than 2, what color should my next 4 wheeler be?


----------



## greenkitty7

white Thundercat mud pro!

whats with the math? (You know we cant count) lol


----------



## Beachcruiser

Doesn't matter what color it is, most likely it'll be covered in mud.

Keep the stock rims or splurge for a set of aftermarkets?


----------



## Polaris425

^ Aftermarkets for sure!


----------



## greenkitty7

what should be my next tire for the 400?
debating on some 29.5 terms.


----------



## Polaris425

^ IMO only if you ride where there are good hard bottoms... They look like great tires for places with ruts or good bottoms, but they dont appear to paddle well in the soupy stuff like laws from what I've seen in videos.


----------



## IBBruin

greenkitty7 said:


> what should be my next tire for the 400?
> debating on some 29.5 terms.


I'd wait for 36's.

In post #149, I followed the rules of the original poster and answered the previous question BEFORE posting another one, my question is, why didn't my question in #149 get answered before another question was posted?


----------



## Polaris425

IBBruin said:


> I'd wait for 36's.
> 
> In post #149, I followed the rules of the original poster and answered the previous question BEFORE posting another one, my question is, why didn't my question in #149 get answered before another question was posted?


I guess b/c digger must have posted behind you......  :nutkick: :bigok:


----------



## IBBruin

Polaris425 said:


> I guess b/c digger must have posted behind you......  :nutkick: :bigok:


I really don't care, that was just my turn in the game! This thread is just to pass the time anyway.


----------



## brutematt750

Since nobody posting questions....
Has anybody had to work outdoors in -30 c weather ?


----------



## Polaris425

What is that in F? haha... I've been in -15* F


----------



## greenkitty7

^that is sure nuff cold! i think that is colder than -30 C


----------



## Coolwizard

-30C = -22 F

what part of the chicken do chicken nuggets come from?


----------



## greenkitty7

YOU DONT WANT TO KNOW>>> haha it depends where you get your nuggets from. most nuggets are excess meat cut of premium cuts at the plants. some are further processed parts....

Did i ruin anybody's dinner with that?


----------



## KMKjr

greenkitty7 said:


> YOU DONT WANT TO KNOW>>> haha it depends where you get your nuggets from. most nuggets are excess meat cut of premium cuts at the plants. some are further processed parts....
> 
> Did i ruin anybody's dinner with that?


I'd eat the arse out of a dirty skunk, so no, my dinner is fine.

If you have one goose and 10 geese, how come you dont have one moose and 10 meese?


----------



## greenkitty7

meeses is a southern term for mice... lol

if a rooster is on the top of a barn and lays an egg, which way will it fall?


----------



## Polaris425

^ Roosters dont make eggs.... however they do make good burgers. (see my reply in word chain  )


----------



## greenkitty7

saw that lol... 

What town is the biggest ball of twine in?


----------



## drtyTshrt

greenkitty7 said:


> saw that lol...
> 
> What town is the biggest ball of twine in?


 


Cawker city Kansas

A cowboy rode to town on Friday. spent the night. came back on Friday. How did he do it?


----------



## poporunner50

his horses name is friday.

how many roles of duck tape does it take to hold a car in place?


----------



## Polaris425

5? I watched that episode but I can't remember!!!!!


----------



## brutematt750

What's the next question?


----------



## Big D

Why do tires go flat when it's freaking cold outside? (I gotta put air in mine :aargh4


----------



## oldmanbrute

Sorry about the tire D ..... most tires go flat when they have a hole in them.


How much money does the food (bug) taster for Bear Grylls make?


----------



## KMKjr

oldmanbrute said:


> Sorry about the tire D ..... most tires go flat when they have a hole in them.
> 
> 
> How much money does the food (bug) taster for Bear Grylls make?


Too much for all the ***** he just makes up in wildlife parks and showing wild horses with horseshoes.



Big D said:


> Why do tires go flat when it's freaking cold outside? (I gotta put air in mine :aargh4


 
Tires go flat when it's cold cause the molecules are smaller at lower temperatures.




Why are womans breast always one larger than the other?


----------



## drtj

The one that's usually bigger is on the side of the body that isn't the dominate side. If a woman is right handed her left will be bigger than the right.


Where did swagger come from?


----------



## sloboy

Swagger is a product of Old Spice,it is a great body wash.

_clean it up or I'll lock the thread_


----------



## Big D

Professional or home version?


----------



## sloboy

LOL,,,both


----------



## bigdigger1527

_clean it up_

the new world record elk was just shot this past year, what state was it shot in ?


----------



## greenkitty7

theres alot of dispute but seemingly the world record right now was shot in Idaho. they are debating whether to count it or not bc it was shot behind a high fenced ranch.

where was the one before that shot?


----------



## Polaris425

It will be the state of lock this thread if ya'll dont keep it clean.


Q. How many offenses does it take before someone gets banned here?


----------



## greenkitty7

3?

will someone please answer that question, bc i really cant find the standing world record elk?


----------



## Beachcruiser

Wasn't in the Spider bull elk out of UTAH

Why does time fly by as you get older?


----------



## greenkitty7

cause life is like a toilet paper roll... the closer you get to the end the faster it goes.

why is this thread so entertaining?


----------



## bigdigger1527

Polaris425 said:


> It will be the state of lock this thread if ya'll dont keep it clean.
> 
> 
> Q. How many offenses does it take before someone gets banned here?


didnt mean to violate any of ya rules dude, really didnt think my answer violated anything though, stating 2 lengths, but i know now :dot:


----------



## Beachcruiser

greenkitty7 said:


> cause life is like a toilet paper roll... the closer you get to the end the faster it goes.
> 
> why is this thread so entertaining?


Its funny because of the Q/A everyone comes up with.

Does anyone like chocolate almond milk??? Just bought a half gallon and its gross.


----------



## greenkitty7

doesnt even sound appetizing... lol

why dont they make the msa m12 in 4/115? :banghead:


----------



## Polaris425

bigdigger1527 said:


> didnt mean to violate any of ya rules dude, really didnt think my answer violated anything though, stating 2 lengths, but i know now :dot:


It was mostly in reference to the question you answered, but, you involved yourself by answering it........... SO..


----------



## Polaris425

greenkitty7 said:


> doesnt even sound appetizing... lol
> 
> why dont they make the msa m12 in 4/115? :banghead:


There's no one out there to buy them, since 4/110 is the most popular :bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7

im gonna email a rant to them. lol or buy adapters.


----------



## Beachcruiser

What does YOUR typical day consist of?


----------



## greenkitty7

typical? running around like a chicken with my head cut off... vp is tough in a blue collar job... but past two weeks? gravy train. slack up at work.

How bout yours?


----------



## Beachcruiser

Usually teach at local junior high schools. Here lately I've been holding interviews and goofing around the office.

Will 08+ 750 brute wheels fit on a 05-07 750? (sure I could research it but since this is a question thread and the first one to pop up)


----------



## Polaris425

^ Yes... But not the other way around unless you grind off the tabs on the 08+ hubs.


----------



## KMKjr

No question added, so I'll start again

How do they get the caramilk in the Caramilk bar?


----------



## oldmanbrute

here ya go








_is this cheating?_


Do you think we can get the same result here in the USA like they did in Egypt?


----------



## sloboy

Positive thinking yes we could.

What is a Gadsden flag?


----------



## KMKjr

oldmanbrute said:


> Do you think we can get the same result here in the USA like they did in Egypt?


Yes, if you want riots, mayhem and injuries.....just walk through the streets of Green Bay with a Steelers jersey on!!
 





The Gadsden flag is a historical Americanflag with a yellow field depicting a rattlesnake coiled and ready to strike. Positioned below the snake is the legend "Dont tread on me." The flag was designed by and is named after American general and statesman Christopher Gadsden. It was also used by the United States Marine Corps as an early motto flag.

*Didn't have a effn clue.*




_*I googled it.*_



Why are the Toronto Maple Leafs called Leafs, not Leaves? 

Any kindergarden kid know trees have leaves, not leafs!


----------



## Easley B

wat clutch springs do i need to run with 31 outlaws on a 07 brute


----------



## KMKjr

Easley B said:


> wat clutch springs do i need to run with 31 outlaws on a 07 brute


Big ones.

How come if you see a lady in her undies, that's wrong but in a skimpy more revealing bikini, that's ok?


----------



## Easley B

wat kinda bike u got


----------



## phreebsd

Easley B said:


> wat kinda bike u got


brute force seven fitty


what is the dot on the i called?


----------



## bigdigger1527

a tittle, according to google anyways

why doesnt money grow on trees ?


----------



## poporunner50

because money is made of cotton. 

which atv puts more horsepower to the ground, polaris 850, brute 750, canam 850?


----------



## sloboy

Brute 750!!!!!

Why can't "you have your cake and eat it to???"


----------



## joemel

because its better to give than receive

why is it when you prepay for fuel or gas it starts going really dang slow .50 centa away from the dollar amount paid?WTF!!!


----------



## Beachcruiser

because it doesn't want to accidently go over and give you 1/2434596849 of a gallon more than you paid. 

Whats the difference between a canam 800 and 800r?


----------



## Polaris425

^ The R. Obviously!!

:bigok:


----------



## oldmanbrute

Ok....We all were teenagers at one time, remember when parents would give advice and *WE* blew them off cause we knew everything already. Only to realize later in life how right they were and sought their advice. Then we became parents and our kids became teenagers, and not wanting them to make the same mistakes we did, give them advice. Only to be blown away ourselves cause *THEY* know everything!

Will this cycle ever stop?


----------



## IBBruin

It will never stop. There is a saying that goes "The older you get, the smarter your parents become. "

If a train is traveling at 60 MPH and a fly is moving through the train at 2 MPH, is the fly moving at 62 MPH?


----------



## Polaris425

Only if it's moving forward... if its flying backwards, it's going 58... :nutkick: :bigok:


----------



## IBBruin

Polaris425 said:


> Only if it's moving forward... if its flying backwards, it's going 58... :nutkick: :bigok:


I knew I should have been more specific. LOL

Although the correct answer is both. Relative to a person standing beside the train, the fly would be moving at 62 MPH but if you are sitting on the train observing the fly, he would be moving at 2 mph. 

Speed is relative to the observer. I think someone famous said that.


----------



## Polaris425

IBBruin said:


> Speed is relative to the observer.


That's what she said........... :bigok:


----------



## Beachcruiser

How do mudlites do in snow??


----------



## KMKjr

Doin' it in the snow is cold no matter what tires are on your ATV.

Why do they call a snow shovel a snow shovel? You can pick up more than snow with it. They don't pigeon hole other shovels.


----------



## oldmanbrute

It's all about marketing. They want you to buy a shovel for every need so they name a shovel for each purpose.


What's coming in 5 days to MIMB? :thinking:


----------



## drtj

oldmanbrute said:


> It's all about marketing. They want you to buy a shovel for every need so they name a shovel for each purpose.
> 
> 
> What's coming in 5 days to MIMB? :thinking:


Good question


----------



## swampthing

oldmanbrute said:


> It's all about marketing. They want you to buy a shovel for every need so they name a shovel for each purpose.
> 
> 
> What's coming in 5 days to MIMB? :thinking:


 Hopefully beer and ta ta's!!! (sorry D, but ya got yer own)

What is the disgusting fascination with society's need to believe that some person(s),(past or present) have the incredible power to fortell the end of days?


----------



## Polaris425

^ People who dont put their faith and beliefs in the correct Person, still have that primortial need to believe SOMETHING.... Even if it is wrong.


----------



## bigdigger1527

how many dimples are on a regulation golf-ball ?


----------



## Polaris425

84

Actually I have no idea that's just a guess.

Here's the legit:

Regulations are determined by the R&A, The Royal and Ancient Golf Club of St Andrews, and the USGA, United States Golf Association. A regulation golf ball will have 336.72372 dimples on it. The dimensions of the ball are as followed: 1) must be larger than 1.680 inches, 2) velocity is not to exceed 250 feet per second (pre tested by manufacture), and 3) ball may weigh no more than 1.620 ounces.


----------



## greenkitty7

depends on the brand i actually counted on one time and was at 362.

what do the dimples do for the golf ball?


----------



## Polaris425

They all use to work at Dennys.... :bigok:

BWWAAHHHAHA

ok so, if you dont know, the running joke is that all denny's waitresses have butt dimples....

Who has the largest collection of MIMB Swag?


----------



## motoman

Coolwizard said:


> Because dogs aren't choosy about what poop they eat!
> 
> What's that white stuff in bird poop?


Pee, they don't pee, it comes out in their poop. Learned that when I got my chickens!


----------



## Beachcruiser

Mud Diva......duhhhhh.

Any new news about the iphone 5?


----------



## greenkitty7

Im still waiting on the iphone 4... lol

anyone got big plans for their atvs soon?


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah to GET another one!!! haha!!


----------



## oldmanbrute

greenkitty7 said:


> anyone got big plans for their atvs soon?


 

replacing front axles on the rancher this weekend.

what's in moo goo gai pan?


----------



## greenkitty7

idk but its the only thing us southerners know how to pronounce on a chinese menu... lol


----------



## IBBruin

oldmanbrute said:


> replacing front axles on the rancher this weekend.
> 
> what's in moo goo gai pan?


It's the same things that are in EVERY chinese dish, it's just cooked a little different. 

Speaking of Chinese, what does Chop Suey translate to in Chinese?


----------



## greenkitty7

mandarin translation is mixed pieces, im sure the cantonese is completely different.

who thinks that it isnt possible for a 250 to run 32 silverbacks on crushlocks, with no motor mods?


----------



## Beachcruiser

Anything is possible. Question should be how well will it turn them.

Will the snow ever show up down south? (still waiting)


----------



## greenkitty7

hopefully not! its not all its cracked up to be. 

Will spring ever get here???


----------



## sloboy

Eventually and hopefully it will be a wet one.

How much is concrete a yard??


----------



## oldmanbrute

sloboy said:


> How much is concrete a yard??


 
Another one of these trick questions..... I have no concrete in my yard, it's in the driveway.

what's your favorite color brute?


----------



## bigdigger1527

oldmanbrute said:


> Another one of these trick questions..... I have no concrete in my yard, it's in the driveway.
> 
> what's your favorite color brute?


the color of the one that doesnt have leaky seals :haha: 

what is the hardest rock in the world ?


----------



## swampthing

nothing rocks harder than Slipknot!!

Do you think people in Japan have english words tattooed on their bodies?


----------



## Polaris425

^ yes in fact, I saw one the other day that had "Git-R-Done" On her wrists. :bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7

i wonder if they got words over there that they dont even know what they mean... like some people over here have symbols on them and dont have a clue.


----------



## oldmanbrute

On the State Farm commerical...where they request a new boyfriend/girlfriend.........
Who would be your new 'friend'?


----------



## greenkitty7

jessica biel! i always tell my fiance she was lucky i didnt meet her first...lol

Can I get a hot tub?! (my favorite commercial)


----------



## joemel

no hot tub for you lmao
why do ppl in the south go slap a$$ stupid when a lil winter storm comes thru?


----------



## bigdigger1527

joemel said:


> no hot tub for you lmao
> why do ppl in the south go slap a$$ stupid when a lil winter storm comes thru?


havent quite figured that one out, although theres alot of stupid people in this world, guess they all decide to show themselves when a winter storm comes :aargh4: 

who held the record for the longest shot made by a sniper for 35 years until 2002 ?


----------



## sloboy

Canadian Master Corporal Aaron Perry who successfully engaged an insurgent at 2,310- meters "so says GOOGLE"


How cold does it have to be for salt water to freeze????


----------



## oldmanbrute

sloboy said:


> How cold does it have to be for salt water to freeze????


 
Around -6* F.


How much money have you saved on repairs using information from MIMB?

(BTW...Thanks P435, Phree, others.....Great Job!)


----------



## bigdigger1527

sloboy said:


> Canadian Master Corporal Aaron Perry who successfully engaged an insurgent at 2,310- meters "so says GOOGLE"
> 
> 
> How cold does it have to be for salt water to freeze????


actually it was Gunnery Sergeant Carlos Hathcock , better known as (whitefeather), although that Canadian guy does hold the record now


----------



## Beachcruiser

oldmanbrute said:


> Around -6* F.
> 
> 
> How much money have you saved on repairs using information from MIMB?
> 
> (BTW...Thanks P435, Phree, others.....Great Job!)


Psshhh there is no telling. I'm guessing hundreds, if not thousands. (also including how-to)

AMD or Intel????? (looking at buying a new computer)


----------



## Polaris425

Just don't buy a Dell! Haha


----------



## bigdigger1527

Polaris425 said:


> Just don't buy a Dell! Haha


now y would u say that ? , bad experience with them ? 

oh and i would recommend Intel, there new i3 through i7 processors are amazingly fast


----------



## oldmanbrute

_Peter Piper picked a peck of pickled peppers..._

How do you 'grow' pickled peppers?


----------



## greenkitty7

you dont "grow" pickled peppers... lol

if a number 2 pencil is the most commonly used pencil, why is it still number 2?


----------



## oldmanbrute

greenkitty7 said:


> if a number 2 pencil is the most commonly used pencil, why is it still number 2?


 
answer: see post #8


Who originated the phrase, "Let Her Eat"?


----------



## Beachcruiser

Some backwoods hillbilly with missing teeth running a 2wd Ford with stock tires up front and 35" "mud grips" out back. Am I close?? haha

What is your favorite atv magazine? (Mine is dirtwheels....or "Yamaha Wheels" as some like to call it)


----------



## greenkitty7

mud life fo sho!

what came first the chicken or the egg?


----------



## Polaris425

Col. Sanders doesnt server scrambled eggs with his biscuits so.... Chicken for sure.


Where did I eat lunch today? I eat there pretty much once a week.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Maaaan I have no clue where you ate at but im surprised you actually posted a question. :crowdapplause:

haha just joshing with ya


So back to his question.....where did P eat lunch?


----------



## greenkitty7

im gonna say Roosters?


----------



## poporunner50

I'm ganna say kfc sence he was talkin bout col sanders. 

What's the widest tire y'all have seen on a bike?


----------



## greenkitty7

my buddy has some small height vampires that i swear have to be 13 inches wide...


----------



## Polaris425

^ back in the day it was common to see 25 x 13.5 TSL's... Not sure if they still make that width but, thats what they were...

Actually I went to Lenny's (Sub Shop) and got the grilled chicken philly.

If they came 1 by land, and 2 by sea, how many came in the Helicopter?


----------



## greenkitty7

nun. helicopters werent invented yet.
and i thought it was 1 if by land 2 if by sea?


----------



## Polaris425

well it is but.... "if" implies they might not have come.... I like to think they always do.


----------



## Coolwizard

Polaris425 said:


> well it is but.... "if" implies they might not have come.... I like to think they always do.


They came but got sent back home.

Also I used to have 13.5" wide mud machines on my prairie.

New question:
A man builds a square house. Each side has a southern exposure. A bear walks up in his yard. What color is the bear?


----------



## poporunner50

white.

who thinks brian fisher on fishers atv world is annoying?


----------



## Big D

Coolwizard said:


> They came but got sent back home.
> 
> Also I used to have 13.5" wide mud machines on my prairie.
> 
> New question:
> A man builds a square house. Each side has a southern exposure. A bear walks up in his yard. What color is the bear?


I never did understand that one, can someone explain it?


----------



## poporunner50

Big D said:


> I never did understand that one, can someone explain it?


 
see the house was built on the north pole so no matter what side of the house it was they all face south because u cant go any farther north.


----------



## oldmanbrute

poporunner50 said:


> who thinks brian fisher on fishers atv world is annoying?


 
I do .....and you too obviously.


Ok...It's been a long day, you're tried, and getting ready to turn in for the day. Why does your wife, who had all day prior, want to start playing '20 Questions' with you just before bedtime?


----------



## joemel

becuz she KNOWS it annoys you
How many kinds of beer are there?


----------



## Beachcruiser

There isn't a set number.....brewers are constantly coming out with new stuff. "Firemans 4" and "Shock Top" has to be my two favorite.

What is your favorite kind of adult beverage?


----------



## joemel

Beachcruiser said:


> There isn't a set number.....brewers are constantly coming out with new stuff. "Firemans 4" and "Shock Top" has to be my two favorite.
> 
> What is your favorite kind of adult beverage?


Well there is only 2 kinds of beer BUDLIGHT and FREE
and as for your question its BUDLIGHT


----------



## Polaris425

poporunner50 said:


> white.
> 
> who thinks brian fisher on fishers atv world is annoying?


And gay. Wife is just a cover up.


----------



## IBBruin

joemel said:


> Well there is only 2 kinds of beer BUDLIGHT and FREE
> and as for your question its BUDLIGHT


You obviously drink beer for the buzz and not the flavor.


----------



## greenkitty7

Shocktop... mmmm I'm glad someone knows what a good beer tastes like.

Anyone ever had Magic Hat #9? excellent beer.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Yeah i just recently discovered Shock Top....its up there in my top two. Haven't tried Magic Hat #9 but im going to pint night later this afternoon, ill ask for it.

Who is currently leading AMA Supercross for this season?


----------



## oldmanbrute

James Stewart (i think)


What's the oldest, nastiest, most expired thing you ever found in your fridge?


And what's up with the 4 open bottles of ranch dressing in mine?


----------



## greenkitty7

nastiest thing we found was a thing of sour cream that was A YEAR OUT OF DATE in the very back corner of the fridge.

and for your second question is because we are guys. we dont LOOK for stuff in the fridge, if it aint in the last place we saw it we open a new one. lol

speaking of fridges, why is my FROST FREE freezer full of FROST?


----------



## Polaris425

Because, dont you see, the frost is Free!!! You dont have to purchase it separate.


How in the WORLD do those little dust specs get inside the otter box between the plastic cover and the screen on the phone!?!?!?!?!


----------



## greenkitty7

dust is the most amazing particle in the world.


----------



## Beachcruiser

I didnt realize JS7 had even raced all 5 rounds. Just looked it up and he is 1st with 117 and Vilapoto is 2nd with 112. Lets see if bubba could keep it up. Surprised dungey is 5th

YZ450F, R1, YFZ450 or FX Nytro........which poison would you pick???


----------



## oldmanbrute

Beachcruiser said:


> which poison would you pick???


well.....it will never be my ex-wife. 
I'd go with a yz450f over a sport quad.

ever wonder how many more toys you could have if you wasn't paying $3+ per gallon for gas?


----------



## Beachcruiser

I'll take one of each....and then the "lite class....R6 yz250F".

We'll i've been paying $3.50 for diesel down here in the south. Im sure I could have at least one more toy if fuel prices weren't through the roof.

Supermoto a 450f or leave it as a MX bike for the dirt????


----------



## oldmanbrute

The bike for dirt......the Brute for mud!

If you bake cookies, why don't you call them bake-ies?


----------



## Polaris425

Cause that just doesnt sound appatizing! lol


Why... OH.... Why....... After we go thru ALLLLLL THE TROUBLE WE GO THRU HERE.... Do some people STILL insist on buying a snorkel kit...

And Just to RUB IT IN, have the AUDACITY to put the **** .com for the company in their signature...........


I think some people just LIKE the :ban: button. HA Just kidding. Maybe. Put the .com back and we'll see.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Because some people have more money than brains and they're lazy. If I were to ever snorkel my brute I'd most def use the MIMB instructions, why pay for the kits when you could DIY for a quarter of the "pre-fab" kit. Only reason I havent took the plunge is I don't want to deal with the jetting and I hardly ever ride water.

Sell my brute and yz250f for a teryx or keep both and continue to ride the **** out of them?


----------



## Polaris425

If you like to "ride the **** out of them" I'd keep them. B/C It seems as though it wouldnt be quite as much fun in a SxS if you like to ride like that. Make sense? Not saying they arnt fun and you cant drive the crap out of them too.... just saying... If you like to ride fast and rip it up, the quad might be more fun. IMO


----------



## Beachcruiser

Exactly my thoughts. I dont think a teryx (or any SxS) would give me the adrenaline rush like the brute or mx bike does. 

Store bought computer or barebones computer??


----------



## oldmanbrute

Beachcruiser said:


> Store bought computer or barebones computer??


Most of the time you get more stuff with a store bought for less money.



How much more RWHP,(not at the crank), do you get after installing an MIMB sticker on a Brute?


----------



## greenkitty7

everyone knows every sticker you install adds 5 hp... duh.

When can i leave work and go work on the cat? im tired of being here.


----------



## oldmanbrute

might as well knock off now.....not getting much done there while posting here..j/k
besides...wouldn't you rather be working on your cat..._Doles 1 week away........._


----------



## greenkitty7

i know i know. got my 4wd fixed last night! just got to get my right outer cv joint rebuilt and i will be done... im so far ahead compared to last year when we were rebuilding a motor on thursday night or snorkin a bike on the trailer on friday afternoons! lol

1. why cant this weekend and week hurry up? I'm so ready for doles!

2. Oldmanbrute, you still gonna try to hook up with our group and ride? We'd be more than happy to accomodate you.


----------



## oldmanbrute

greenkitty7 said:


> 1. why cant this weekend and week hurry up? I'm so ready for doles!
> 
> stupid hunting season.....Although some folks can use the time to repair/fix up their rides.


Complete the phrase:

I'll buy a new Brute when they ________________________________________________________.


----------



## NMKawierider

oldmanbrute said:


> Complete the phrase:
> 
> I'll buy a new Brute when they ________________________________________________________.


-_when they_ finish catching up with technology and drop at least a 1000cc power plant in the frame.

Why do you think Kawasaki pauses so long between taking baby-steps on improvements?


----------



## cattracks87

cause they cant get in to the arctic cat shop to steal there ideas 

why does arctic cat not have a utv to compete with the razor and the new can am side by?


----------



## drtj

because they are still trying to get their atv's to compete with the other ones.:nutkick:


why does the week go by so slow but the weekend comes & goes before u can blink an eye


----------



## greenkitty7

cause time flies when youre having fun!

why do we NEVER use the weekend to rest and end up dead on monday?


----------



## Coolwizard

Because life is too short to pause and rest.

When will the new brutes be in dealerships?


----------



## Polaris425

September 2011

Why arnt people paying attention to what forum they are in when they post... it's driving me crazy. This isnt HL.


----------



## oldmanbrute

Polaris425 said:


> This isnt HL.


 
 lol


----------



## Coolwizard

Polaris425 said:


> September 2011
> 
> Why arnt people paying attention to what forum they are in when they post... it's driving me crazy. This isnt HL.


I have an answer for that but don't want to insult anyone. 

Why can I usually find the answers to my questions here without even asking them?


----------



## Polaris425

Coolwizard said:


> I have an answer for that but don't want to insult anyone.
> 
> Why can I usually find the answers to my questions here without even asking them?


Because you A. Actually LOOKED before posting, B. used the Searchy Search! :bigok:


----------



## greenkitty7

and yet people still just post... lol

Why can't this weekend hurry up?!


----------



## Beachcruiser

.....you mean why cant this WEEK hurry up.

Did some research on Tucson, AZ for a possible job relocation and found out those people dont even know what a Brute force, Renegade or any other 4x4 quad is. 

Do people in Cali, AZ, Nevada and NM not ride in the mountains on utility quads????


----------



## greenkitty7

brutes would overheat in AZ....

will my 400 be good to me this weekend and not break?


----------



## Beachcruiser

Beat it down like a red-headed step child and if it breaks......gives you an excuse to buy better parts. 

Do you guys think a brute or renegade would be fun riding them sand dunes? (glamis, LA Dunes, Little sahara)


----------



## greenkitty7

rene would be way more fun... its built for that originally.

how can your shop be completely clean but you still manage to lose a bolt or usually a spring? (there is absolutely nothing on the floor in my shop and i still cant find the spring i lost last night.) :banghead:


----------



## Big D

You know it's on the opposite end of the shop...under something.


----------



## IBBruin

greenkitty7 said:


> rene would be way more fun... its built for that originally.
> 
> how can your shop be completely clean but you still manage to lose a bolt or usually a spring? (there is absolutely nothing on the floor in my shop and i still cant find the spring i lost last night.) :banghead:


I call those Jesus springs, when you're taking them off of something and they slip and launch halfway across the room you say "Jesus........"

Oh and it WILL be in the last place you look. Why would you look any further after you've found it?


----------



## KMKjr

IBBruin said:


> I call those Jesus springs, when you're taking them off of something and they slip and launch halfway across the room you say "Jesus........"
> 
> Oh and it WILL be in the last place you look. Why would you look any further after you've found it?


Just to make sure you don't have two of them!

If Jesus was born in Mexico, would he be called *Jesús*?


----------



## greenkitty7

yes, cause that would be the spanish translation.

guess who doesnt have to use an aggravating ratchet strap everytime he goes in the cooler now?


----------



## bigdigger1527

me, oh wait, never had the cooler until i had the turnbuckles, lol


----------



## greenkitty7

haha :rockn:


----------



## KMKjr

greenkitty7 said:


> yes, cause that would be the spanish translation.
> 
> guess who doesnt have to use an aggravating ratchet strap everytime he goes in the cooler now?


The Pope?

If a tree falls in the forest, does anyone care!


----------



## greenkitty7

only if it fell on the bear that was takin a crap.

whats a canooder valve? lol


----------



## drtj

it controls the fuel intake of the flux capacitor.


why do we love riding so much


----------



## Beachcruiser

Its in our blood....duhh MIMB!!!!!!!!!!! :bigok:

why is youtube so addicting?


----------



## KMKjr

Beachcruiser said:


> Its in our blood....duhh MIMB!!!!!!!!!!! :bigok:
> 
> why is youtube so addicting?


The possibility of seeing free porn.

Why do people complain about our ecomony, lack of jobs, etc.... as they drive thier Toyota, filled with Saudi gas home to sit and watch thier Toshiba TV on there made in China sofa?


----------



## Polaris425

Hipocrits.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

True.

How can a man with a broken right thumb, ride his Brute? (yeah that's right, broken right thumb. 6 wks in a splint. sucks already)


----------



## greenkitty7

twist throttle for the win.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Either twist throttle like green said or fab up a design for a foot pedal. If all else fails switch the handlebar controls to its opposite side (throttle on left side, use your index finger pushing down)

How much time does the AVERAGE user spend on MIMB??


----------



## oldmanbrute

Well I spend at least an hour a day total.....wife says I need to get a life....guess what, this is it.

Is it possible to put the flux capacitor mod on a brute?


----------



## KMKjr

oldmanbrute said:


> Well I spend at least an hour a day total.....wife says I need to get a life....guess what, this is it.
> 
> Is it possible to put the flux capacitor mod on a brute?


Absolutely!!! Just make sure your conooter valve, whosywhatsit and thingamajig do not interfere.

If you slept on a road, would it be possible to not wake up with a run down feeling?


----------



## KMKjr

2010Bruterider said:


> True.
> 
> How can a man with a broken right thumb, ride his Brute? (yeah that's right, broken right thumb. 6 wks in a splint. sucks already)


Drive cross handed.

Right on left, left on right.... use your pinky for throttle 

Or just ******* it.....lol Gotta be some way to put a string on the thumb throttle and pull it with your left hand!


----------



## greenkitty7

oldmanbrute said:


> Well I spend at least an hour a day total.....wife says I need to get a life....guess what, this is it.
> 
> Is it possible to put the flux capacitor mod on a brute?


Only if you can get it up to 88 mph... the speed which makes time travel possible... and you need access to a supply of weapons grade plutonium.


----------



## Beachcruiser

Choose your poison-------> Brunette, blonde, red or black??????


----------



## KMKjr

Beachcruiser said:


> Choose your poison-------> Brunette, blonde, red or black??????


All of the above, all at once......and all female.

And I don't have to participate, just need to hold the camera.


How come I can't salt my driveway cause it will contanimate the water in the well, but have to add salt to my water system to make it drinkable and not red in color?


----------



## greenkitty7

your water is red? that dont sound good.


----------



## Big D

Doesn't red water mean rust? Or is that just high in minerals?


----------



## oldmanbrute

Big D said:


> Doesn't red water mean rust? Or is that just high in minerals?


It's iron ......or he lives on a old cemetery.


----------



## Big D

hahaha....I'm mean ......ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## blackbluebrute

Big D said:


> Doesn't red water mean rust? Or is that just high in minerals?


its not rust 

why is well such a deep subject ?


----------



## Beachcruiser

Welllllll obviously!!!!!!

How can I remove song from my iPhone?


----------



## KMKjr

Beachcruiser said:


> Welllllll obviously!!!!!!
> 
> How can I remove song from my iPhone?


Throw it against a wall.


----------



## drtj

how many times has "canooter valve" been used on this site?


----------



## KMKjr

Searched it and 25 threads contain the word "canooter" and Google searched it.

http://www.google.com/search?q=site...=ivns&ei=9_hjTeucMIKClAfEx_2IDA&start=20&sa=N

Not sure if they can tell the number of actual times, but I think, if I searched correctly, 43 times.


----------



## Big D

Yup, I learned when to ask questions and not ask questions on this site as a result of the Canooter Valve


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> Yup, I learned when to ask questions and not ask questions on this site as a result of the Canooter Valve


44 times.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Can someone answer Beachcruiser's question? How do I delete a song from an iPhone, ipod Touch?


----------



## Polaris425

Go into iTunes, and uncheck it. When you snyc it the next time the song will be removed.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Thanks Jon. When riding a Brute on 31's, should i go ahead and order a set of replacement axles?


----------



## drtj

2010Bruterider said:


> Thanks Jon. When riding a Brute on 31's, should i go ahead and order a set of replacement axles?


 
depends on how heavy your thumb is


----------



## KMKjr

drtj said:


> depends on how heavy your thumb is


How do you weigh your thumb?


----------



## ThaMule

with a spring scale



The pituitary gland releases TSH, what does it stimulate and what does the stimulated gland release?


----------



## KMKjr

ThaMule said:


> with a spring scale
> 
> 
> 
> The hypothalamus releases TSH, what does it stimulate and what does the stimulated gland release?


If I answered this on a guess, my post would just be deleted...lol


----------



## Polaris425

Thyroid-Stimulating Hormone or TSH is a hormone produced by the pituitary gland that stimulates the thyroid gland. Measuring the TSH levels is considered the best way to diagnose the thyroid disorders. It is also called Thyrotropin.

The quantity of thyroid hormones in the bloodstream is monitored and controlled by the pituitary gland and TSH. This hormone is being synthesized and secreted by thyrotrope cells in the anterior pituitary gland which regulates the endocrine function of the thyroid gland. The more circulating TSH, the more thyroid hormones are being produced. It all starts with the hypothalamus, the gland that produces Thyrotropin-releasing hormone (TRH), which stimulates the pituitary gland to release TSH.

Then TSH stimulates the thyroid gland to secrete the following hormones:

Thyroxine (T4) and
Triiodothyronine (T3).

This entire regulation procedure is well studied and scientists have proved that it is following a precise mechanism called negative feed-back mechanism. It means that the production of TSH is inhibited by the production of one other hormone called somatostatin by the hypothalamus. T3 and T4 also inhibit TSH production and secretion, creating a regulatory negative feedback loop.


----------



## Big D

Did Jon really know that or did he Google it?


----------



## KMKjr

Big D said:


> Did Jon really know that or did he Google it?


Knew it for sure!!

I can tell by the way it is writting it's right from his brain to keyboard!


And why is a keyboard called a keyboard? There are no keys on it and it looks nothing like a piano!


----------



## greenkitty7

because there are keys on it.


----------



## Polaris425

But it doesnt unlock anything................

If they had been blue eggs and ham, would Sam had been able to get him to eat them quicker?


----------



## KMKjr

Polaris425 said:


> But it doesnt unlock anything................
> 
> If they had been blue eggs and ham, would Sam had been able to get him to eat them quicker?


Probably, but a Smurf would have goggled them up before he had a chance.


----------



## KMKjr

greenkitty7 said:


> because there are keys on it.


Those are your car keys, they are not supposed to be there! Move them and look under then, no keys, just buttons you push to make letters.

Who decided where the letters on a keyboard went?


----------



## Polaris425

Bill Gates. Bwahahahaah :bigok:


----------



## drtj

i was thinking steve jobs from apple:33:


----------



## Polaris425

Actually, it was Steve PhreeBSD.


----------



## oldmanbrute

Gas Prices! Why?


----------



## KMKjr

oldmanbrute said:


> Gas Prices! Why?


Move to Venezuela!!! $0.03/L

<TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=3 width=580 border=0 sizset="80" sizcache="29" jQuery1298639961031="125"><TBODY sizset="80" sizcache="29"><TR vAlign=center sizset="80" sizcache="29"><TD class=mergerhead align=middle sizset="80" sizcache="29">*Nation*</TD><TD class=mergerhead align=middle sizset="81" sizcache="29">*City*</TD><TD class=tease style="COLOR: #ffffff" align=middle bgColor=#cc0000>*Price in USD Regular/Gallon*</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Netherlands</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Amsterdam</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="6.48">$6.48</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Norway</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Oslo</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="6.27">$6.27</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Italy</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Milan</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="5.96">$5.96</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Denmark</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Copenhagen</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="5.93">$5.93</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Belgium</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Brussels</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="5.91">$5.91</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Sweden</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Stockholm</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="5.8">$5.80</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>United Kingdom</TD><TD class=tease id=city>London</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="5.79">$5.79</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Germany</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Frankfurt</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="5.57">$5.57</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>France</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Paris</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="5.54">$5.54</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Portugal</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Lisbon</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="5.35">$5.35</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Hungary</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Budapest</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="4.94">$4.94</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Luxembourg</TD><TD class=tease id=city></TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="4.82">$4.82</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Croatia</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Zagreb</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="4.81">$4.81</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Ireland</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Dublin</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="4.78">$4.78</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Switzerland</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Geneva</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="4.74">$4.74</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Spain</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Madrid</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="4.55">$4.55</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Japan</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Tokyo</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="4.24">$4.24</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Czech Republic</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Prague</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="4.19">$4.19</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Romania</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Bucharest</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="4.09">$4.09</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Andorra</TD><TD class=tease id=city></TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="4.08">$4.08</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Estonia</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Tallinn</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="3.62">$3.62</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Bulgaria</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Sofia</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="3.52">$3.52</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Brazil</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Brasilia</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="3.12">$3.12</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Cuba</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Havana</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="3.03">$3.03</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Taiwan</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Taipei</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="2.84">$2.84</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Lebanon</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Beirut</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="2.63">$2.63</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>South Africa</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Johannesburg</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="2.62">$2.62</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Nicaragua</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Managua</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="2.61">$2.61</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Panama</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Panama City</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="2.19">$2.19</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Russia</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Moscow</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="2.1">$2.10</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Puerto Rico</TD><TD class=tease id=city>San Juan</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="1.74">$1.74</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Saudi Arabia</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Riyadh</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="00.91">$0.91</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Kuwait</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Kuwait City</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="00.78">$0.78</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Egypt</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Cairo</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="00.65">$0.65</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor1 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Nigeria</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Lagos</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="00.38">$0.38</TD></TR><TR class=chartcolor2 vAlign=center><TD class=tease id=country>Venezuela</TD><TD class=tease id=city>Caracas</TD><TD class=tease id=price style="FONT-WEIGHT: bold" align=middle x:num="00.14">$0.12</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Polaris425

^ Right now I'd just be happy with Panama....


----------



## greenkitty7

yea or Puerto Rico.


----------



## KMKjr

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="99%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Gas prices from around the world. 

Prices are in Canadian Dollars per 1 litre 



</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE class=contacttablebody cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=2 width="70%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Andorra $1.97</TD><TD>Netherlands $2.25</TD></TR><TR><TD>Belgium $2.07</TD><TD>Nicaragua $0.69 </TD></TR><TR><TD>Brazil $0.83 </TD><TD>Nigeria $0.10 </TD></TR><TR><TD>Bulgaria $0.93 </TD><TD>Norway $2.11</TD></TR><TR><TD>Croatia $1.27 </TD><TD>Panama $0.58 </TD></TR><TR><TD>Cuba $0.80 </TD><TD>Portugal $2.01</TD></TR><TR><TD>Czech Republic $2.05</TD><TD>Puerto Rico $0.46 </TD></TR><TR><TD>Denmark $2.15</TD><TD>Romania $1.08 </TD></TR><TR><TD>Egypt $0.17 </TD><TD>Russia $0.89</TD></TR><TR><TD>Estonia $0.96 </TD><TD>Saudi Arabia $0.24 </TD></TR><TR><TD>France $1.47 </TD><TD>South Africa $0.69 </TD></TR><TR><TD>Germany $1.47 </TD><TD>Spain $1.87</TD></TR><TR><TD>Hungary $2.17</TD><TD>Sweden $2.36</TD></TR><TR><TD>Ireland $2.24</TD><TD>Switzerland $2.46</TD></TR><TR><TD>Italy $2.32</TD><TD>Taiwan $0.75 </TD></TR><TR><TD>Japan $2.36</TD><TD>United Kingdom $2.24</TD></TR><TR><TD>Kuwait $0.21 </TD><TD>Venezuela $0.03 </TD></TR><TR><TD>Lebanon $0.70 </TD><TD>Luxembourg $1.87

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​


----------



## 2010Bruterider

what's the best day of the week?


----------



## KMKjr

Any day the wife wakes up happy (and a little something, something in the AM is good too!!


----------



## greenkitty7

Saturday FO SHO>

How do bicycle cops arrest people?
"Sir please get in the basket..."


----------



## KMKjr

greenkitty7 said:


> Saturday FO SHO>
> 
> How do bicycle cops arrest people?
> "Sir please get in the basket..."


I've never seen them catch anyone!! Hard to get moving in those shorts!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

They just make you stand there in cuffs til the backup arrives. How embarrassing!!! Do programmers like superchip really increase your gas mileage?


----------



## oldmanbrute

If it says so on the internet...... it must be true.

If we, as a nation, are having a hard time taking care or ourselves. 
Why are we feeding, battling, baling, and telling what to do other nations? :thinking:


----------



## Roboquad

If we are "One nation under God" why isn't God allowed in our schools?


----------



## KMKjr

Roboquad said:


> If we are "One nation under God" why isn't God allowed in our schools?


Not enough seats for all the gods.

It's an overcrowding issue.


----------



## bigdigger1527

who invented the AK 47 ?


----------



## drtj

The *AK-47* is a selective-fire, gas-operated 7.62x39mm assault rifle, first developed in the Soviet Union by Mikhail Kalashnikov. 


How many chicken nuggets does McD sell every year?


----------



## KMKjr

drtj said:


> The *AK-47* is a selective-fire, gas-operated 7.62x39mm assault rifle, first developed in the Soviet Union by Mikhail Kalashnikov.
> 
> 
> How many chicken nuggets does McD sell every year?


I had 6 yesterday and the boy had 4, so I'm going with more than 10.

When nuggets say "made with real chicken", does that mean there are fake chickens running around I don't know about?


----------



## oldmanbrute

After dozens of Godzilla's attacks....Why can't Japan rebuild itself again?


----------



## KMKjr

Can someone lend my 12K?


----------



## drtj

^^sorry dude. I got anal glaucoma. I just cant see that crap happening


----------



## greenkitty7

oldmanbrute said:


> After dozens of Godzilla's attacks....Why can't Japan rebuild itself again?


cause they keep gettin hit by them dam tsunamis and earthquakes.


----------

